# Höchster Crit



## nulu (27. Februar 2008)

Hi ihr da draussen ^^

Hab da mal ne Frage.. ^^

Welches war euer grösster crit ? mit was habt ihr den erteilt ? (waffe, welche attacke etc) würd mich ma Interessieren ^^

Lg NuLu


----------



## Bloodrvd (27. Februar 2008)

Mein Hächster Crit war bis her 3500(mit gezielter schuss) mit meinen bogen


----------



## BunnyBunny (27. Februar 2008)

meiner bisher 2191 mit gezielter schuss bin aber auch noch keine 70^^
mein freund (mage) hatte ma in kara bei nem boss n 21k pyro crit naja war ganz schön lustig da hat er leider aba kein screen gemacht^^


----------



## Deathtroll (27. Februar 2008)

mein höchster crit war auch mit gezielter schuss 2489 habs mir aufgeschrieben ^^ aber der wird noch besser ^^


----------



## Karoon (27. Februar 2008)

1673er mit nem 52erfury an einem 53er noneli mob mit hinrichten

mit pala...ok reden wir net drüber ^^...da wars ein 13.2k handauflegen^^ (wenn das zählt)

im dmg 8.5er hinrichten mit 70er im pvp

und @ BunnyBunny

naja kurator ftw da hau ich auch mit krieger 6 k noncrit rein^^


----------



## Shadowelve (27. Februar 2008)

Mein persönlicher Crit record liegt bei 8,8k Pyro mit Feuermage.

Erinner mich an das Video wo ein Ele schami einen 36k crit hinlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowelve (27. Februar 2008)

Karoon schrieb:


> mit pala...ok reden wir net drüber ^^...da wars ein 13.2k handauflegen^^ (wenn das zählt)



Wenn das zählt liege ich etwa im selben Bereich, Palas ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (27. Februar 2008)

Das Thema bringt rein garnichts,es sind soviele Faktoren die man bedenken muß.
Es gibt Bosse wo man den mehrfachen Schaden macht usw

genauso gute Themen sind "beste pvp Klasse" "wer macht am meisten Damage"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

^^nur wird ein mage seinen pyro 21k crit nicht mit der geschwindigkeit an das mob bringen wie zb n schurke...der macht eben in der zeit 10x 2k crits


----------



## HostileRecords (27. Februar 2008)

mein höchter crit mit meinem feral druiden war 3738 mit wilder biss =)


----------



## Kaosz (27. Februar 2008)

Ich wage zu behaupten mein Bloodthirst Rekord liegt irgendwo bei 3900 im Raid. 
Bei Nethergroll habe ich mal im blauen Strahl irgendwas über 16k rausgeballert gegen Ende der Portalphase.


----------



## Nahira (27. Februar 2008)

Hoechster Crit:
9654 Shadowbolt crit an Al'Ar (kein Kurator oder Netherspite aehnlicher boss sprich: keine spezielle anfaelligkeit).


Hoechster Non-Crit:
~52.000 Curse of Doom tick mit Amplify Curse, Trinkets, Raidbuffs und 44 Netherspite Blauer-strahl de-/buffs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit BT/Hyjal Gear sind fast 11k Shadowbolts moeglich, schade dass ich meinen Hexer aufgegeben habe.


----------



## greenoano (27. Februar 2008)

Mh also mit meinem Hexer hab ich in der Hervorrufungsphase vom Kurator mit Curse of Doom nen 84K krit gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja ich sag nur eins: IMBA HEXER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakanisone (27. Februar 2008)

moin ,

Mein Höchster crit war an einem schurken in arena mit 6729 mit nen 2 händer hat ihn glatt aus den socken gehauen


----------



## DonSarcinella (27. Februar 2008)

Drakanisone schrieb:


> moin ,
> 
> Mein Höchster crit war an einem schurken in arena mit 6729 mit nen 2 händer hat ihn glatt aus den socken gehauen



Seit wann können schurken zweihand waffen tragen?!?!


----------



## Remrod (27. Februar 2008)

Naja,

Nethergroll 32k Heiliges Licht!!!!^^


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

> moin ,
> 
> Mein Höchster crit war an einem schurken in arena mit 6729 mit nen 2 händer hat ihn glatt aus den socken gehauen
> 
> ...



^^l-e-s-e-n er eminte _an_ einem schurken


----------



## Nahira (27. Februar 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Mh also mit meinem Hexer hab ich in der Hervorrufungsphase vom Kurator mit Curse of Doom nen 84K krit gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dot's critten nicht.


----------



## Flamme (27. Februar 2008)

~4300 als Feraldudu mit Wilder biss (auf nen Trashmob in den Sklavenunterkünften - hero)^^


----------



## Flamme (27. Februar 2008)

Nahira schrieb:


> Dot's critten nicht.



äh.. doch... fluch der verdammnis.. wie er ja auch geschrieben hat "Curse of Doom"^^

Edit: sry wegen dem doppelpost^^


----------



## Nahira (27. Februar 2008)

Flamme schrieb:


> äh.. doch... fluch der verdammnis.. wie er ja auch geschrieben hat "Curse of Doom"^^
> 
> Edit: sry wegen dem doppelpost^^



Curse of Doom / Fluch der Verdammnis crittet nicht.
(Ja, CoD ist ein DoT mit einem tick.)


----------



## Bongman (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab mit nem 63 Nachtelf Jäger 4,5k crit mit gezielter Schuss


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Mein höchster war mit meiner Schurkin im Alterac bei einem Priest mit Shadowstep + Hinterhalt mit 4,5k^^ Gladiator Dolch


----------



## `WhiSkeY (27. Februar 2008)

15k Pyro bei Kurator (Hervorrufung)
9,7k Feuerball bei Nethergroll (Blauer Strahl)
7,8k Feuerball bei Siechhuf
Die Werte sagt mir zumindest EavesDrop.^^


----------



## Frank484 (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht damage ist wichtig ftw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sonndern muss seinen char spielen können^^

 und deshalb dummes thema


----------



## greenoano (27. Februar 2008)

Nahira schrieb:


> Curse of Doom / Fluch der Verdammnis crittet nicht.
> (Ja, CoD ist ein DoT mit einem tick.)



Jop, genau deswegen krittet er, WEIL der Schaden auf einmal abgezogen wird.


----------



## gas (27. Februar 2008)

jop bei kurator 45k crit mit curse of doom gemacht und sonst 8,6k mit shadowbolt bei lady vashy^^
hatte aber kochendes blut und trinket an, also ork-hexer ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudeman (27. Februar 2008)

15,4k mit blühendes leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Hmm... Wen ich in wow on kommen würde, könnt ich es dir sagen.


----------



## Meatwookie (27. Februar 2008)

8k Schildschlag beim Kurator
21k Hinrichten Mecha hero
MS hinkt im PvP Etwas hinterher, an Stoff ~3.9k und letzens an Platte 3k *g*


----------



## Roldur (27. Februar 2008)

Mein "normaler" höchster Crit war mit Hinrichten 7032 als ich Balnazzar in Stratholme niedergestreckt hatte. Waren zu zweit schon öfter dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Kurator in der Hervorrufungsphase hatte ich nen Crit mit 13300 reingedonnert ^^


----------



## Nahira (27. Februar 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Jop, genau deswegen krittet er, WEIL der Schaden auf einmal abgezogen wird.





*Curse of Doom crittet nicht.*


Können die Menschen es denn nicht einmal begreifen verdammt? Informiert euch bevor ihr so einen dünnpfiff von euch gebt von wegen CoD crittet! 


Die ersten zwei Wochen in der US Beta war so etwas möglich. CoD crittet seit damals nicht mehr. 


http://thottbot.com/v2987806

http://thottbot.com/v2972802

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...550&sid=1#0


http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...tId=29491564834

Und nun nur fuer dich, der Gamemaster:
http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/2346/wo...07194905nn9.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1707/wo...07194146fk9.jpg


*Curse of Doom crittet nicht.*
(Genausowenig tun es andere DoT's mit ausnahmen wie Seed of Corruption(...) oder Immolate(...) - wie man diese spells dann bezeichnet ist mir unklar,...Halbdots? Nachwirkende Spells?) - Reine DOTS CRITTEN NICHT! Period.


Edit: Ich vermute manche werden es immer noch nicht begreifen, und ja es stoert mich, dass jemand stuss wie crittende CoD's posted denn genau solche Informationen machen das Internet zu einer UNVERTRAULICHEN Informationsquelle! Schreibt eure Traeume sonnst wo nieder aber vermuellt das Internet nicht mit unwiederlegten Theorien. Danke


----------



## Matteus (27. Februar 2008)

70er Pala: 3092 Lichtblitz...(aber nur mit Hilfe eines Druiden)


----------



## Achillezz (27. Februar 2008)

3.9k im av bei nem hexer und ab und zu nen 4k+ bei low level mobs ^^

(jäger)


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

vote for /close sinnfreie Umfragen!


----------



## Udwin (27. Februar 2008)

Mein höchster Krit war ein Feuerball beim Kurator - 14506 Dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (27. Februar 2008)

mein höchster bis jetzt war mit gezielter an nem warri irgendwas mit 3,4k
naja und wenn der schaden von mehrfachschuss gerechnet wird dann leigt des so bei 6k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg

achja @schleppel
der mage bekommt den pyro teilweise schneller hin alsn schurke zuhaut ich sag nur geistesgegenwart oder t2^^


----------



## Deathflower (27. Februar 2008)

9093 Schattenblitz In Kael´thas rein In phase 5...und danach gleich noch mal 3 8k hinterander 
und 16k Schattenblitz mal in Kurator damals als kara noch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Das war irgendwas um die 5k mit Hinrichten.


----------



## Lordcocain (27. Februar 2008)

4500 Wilder Biss beim Arans Schemen


----------



## Sebasti92 (27. Februar 2008)

10k beim mecha boss heroric


----------



## daniel1680 (27. Februar 2008)

2,5 k mit Richturteil (yaya flamed ruhig wieder wir palas machen keinen Schade)
ach ja war i-nen Boss in ZH Hero
mfG
Dani


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

12k hinrichtien als fury - bei kurator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TackLash (27. Februar 2008)

Flamme schrieb:


> äh.. doch... fluch der verdammnis.. wie er ja auch geschrieben hat "Curse of Doom"^^
> 
> Edit: sry wegen dem doppelpost^^



Fluch der Verdammnis...
Ich hatte schon mehrfach nen 13.500er DoT-Tick. Doch es war KEIN Crit. DoT´s critten nicht.


----------



## Deathsoull (27. Februar 2008)

13k soulfire an nem pve mage vor og xD^^


----------



## Grimdhoul (27. Februar 2008)

Mein höchster Crit ? 21 cm ... aber das ist bei den meisten sicher mehr


----------



## `WhiSkeY (27. Februar 2008)

ich hab meinen 8,7k Schami im BG instant umhau Pyrocrit vergessen^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> Mein höchster Crit ? 21 cm ... aber das ist bei den meisten sicher mehr



xD hehehhehhe....ehehehheheheh scheisse uich grig mich nimma


----------



## MoDiBoY (27. Februar 2008)

Mit meinem WL solo buffed 6-8k crits, beim Kurator in Hervorrufung gehen schon 35k crits, genau so wie erster Boss Mechanar da sinds ca. 20k crits alles mit ShadowBlast !!

nice greetz


----------



## Tolan (27. Februar 2008)

Mit meinem Feral Druiden Wilder Biss 3825
Grüsse


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

du bist hexer oder???ähm ich will dich kurz was fragen: ich habe grade kein bock auf meinen schurken sondern auf hexenmeister...aber mein schurke ist 45 mit mount usw und da wollt ich wissen ob ich erst 70 gehen soll für besser equip für meinen hexer oder wie??


----------



## kuckif95 (27. Februar 2008)

ich hatte mal im PvP mit 65 nen 3,9k crit mit hinrichten


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (27. Februar 2008)

mein hochste crit mit shadow priest war um die 8 k beim kurator mit dem Tod und da habe ich mich fast 1 hited >.< waren um die 130 leben übrig


----------



## Unic_Howard (27. Februar 2008)

> Mit meinem WL solo buffed 6-8k crits, beim Kurator in Hervorrufung gehen schon 35k crits, genau so wie erster Boss Mechanar da sinds ca. 20k crits alles mit ShadowBlast !!



Kennst nichtmal die Namen deiner Zauber aber machst nen 35k crit beim Kurator! 
Das glaub ich Dir...

















































... nicht!

Btw: Screen or it didn't happen!


----------



## böseee (27. Februar 2008)

see this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQWSYdofl0c


----------



## Aiont (27. Februar 2008)

höchster crit bisher ... gezielter schuss ... auf mage (pvp-arena) ... 4865 UND BAM !!! (stoffi´s halt^^) xD

ja, also an den erinner ich mich, denke das wird mein höchster crit gewesen sein.


----------



## c25xe (27. Februar 2008)

Unic_Howard schrieb:


> Kennst nichtmal die Namen deiner Zauber aber machst nen 35k crit beim Kurator!
> Das glaub ich Dir...
> ... nicht!
> 
> Btw: Screen or it didn't happen!




dito!

vor allem da der kurator "nur" 200% schadenanfällig ist (oder 250%?)

d.h. normal müsstet du an dem mit 14-17,5k critten ... aber nach eigener aussage nur lasche 8k schaffst.

einfach nur peinlich dieser pixelschwanzvergleich.


----------



## Grimdhoul (27. Februar 2008)

Siehe auch meine Antwort !!!


----------



## Unic_Howard (27. Februar 2008)

@böseee
Jo das war noch lustig als es noch nicht weggepatcht war.

Allerdings was mein Soulfire dort um einiges besser:

119k Soulfire

Ist sogar zum Thema denn soweit ich mich erinnere war das mein höchster Crit den ich mal gemacht hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chrisl1 (27. Februar 2008)

8300 mit nem multi an 3 mäusen in shat


----------



## humanflower (27. Februar 2008)

Also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich ... ein 119 k crit ist unmöglich! vor allem wenn man sich die Buffs anschaut.... bloodpack und Fellarmor... sicher


----------



## Erona@Thrall (27. Februar 2008)

Flamme schrieb:


> äh.. doch... fluch der verdammnis.. wie er ja auch geschrieben hat "Curse of Doom"^^
> 
> Edit: sry wegen dem doppelpost^^



Also meine Standardskrit liegen bei 3,5k und mein höchster krit waren 5,8k mit Wilder Biss!


----------



## humanflower (27. Februar 2008)

Achja ich selber bin bei etwas über 13 k Kurator halt.
Ansonsten irgendwas mit 6.4 k in Sethekk Hero.
Der höchste Schaden den ich verursacht habe war ein 20k tick von Course of Doom beim Kurator plus anschliesendem Shadowbolt crit von 11 k also circa 30 k dmg in einer Sekunde.


----------



## Erothar (27. Februar 2008)

6800 mit meim ms warri wo er frisch 70 war mit schlechtem equip kristallgeschmiedeter kriegsaxt und so. war schon ziemlich begeistert was beim krieger mit noch so schlechtem equip schon geht^^ naja ausbauen konnt ichs net da jetzt tank.


----------



## Unic_Howard (27. Februar 2008)

> Also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich ... ein 119 k crit ist unmöglich! vor allem wenn man sich die Buffs anschaut.... bloodpack und Fellarmor... sicher



Wenn du etwas weiter oben den Beitrag von bösee gelesen hättest um den es in meinem Beitrag auch ging würdest Du wissen, oder auch nicht wissen, das es sich bei besagtem Mob um einen Questmob im Schergrath handelt den man, bevor es dann weggepatcht wurde, als Spieler angreifen konnte während jemand die Quest gemacht hat. 

Im Kampf bekommt dieser besagte Mob einen sog. "Flame Buffet" debuff bekommt der den Feuerschaden EXTREM erhöt. 

Zu sehen hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQWSYdofl0c

woraufhin es dann bei meinem WL dazu kam:
119k Soulfire Crit

Die Berechnung davon ist:

Soulfire ca. 6.5k
Flame Buffet = 50 000
ergibt mit geskilltem "Verderben" dann halt den besagten Crit. Kein "Hexenwerk" keine "Zauberrei" und keine Bildbearbeitung sondern einfach nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Sollte mir langsam mal in die Signatur schreiben: Wer keine Ahnung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggey (27. Februar 2008)

17k am kurator mit nem feuerschlag und mit nem pyro 6,5k an der bösen hexe warn die übelsten bis jetz ^^ aba zu den crits am kurator naja weiß nich ob man da wirklich stolz drauf sein kann....


----------



## Phash (27. Februar 2008)

Shadowpriest, normal: 3500er
Shadowpriest, mit Hexerunterstützung und Raidbuffed: 4900
Shadowpriest, mit Hexerunterstützung, Raidbuffed gegen weakened / anfälligen Gegner: 9900

SP, SWain normal 650
raidbuffed / hexe: 800-950
raidbuffed / hexe / weak: 2900 (pro tick - 8 ticks -> 23200 dmg über 24 sec mit 520 Manaeinsatz...!)

Hunter, BM geskillt, S1 Armbrust -> knapp 4000er aimed

Tankpala: 2300er Schildwurf oO und 2800er Hammerwurf ...


----------



## Eloîl (27. Februar 2008)

also mein höchster Crit bis jetzt waren ca 3k mit Kaltblütigkeit+Ausweiden.
War bei Broggok (oder wie der heißt) im Blutkessel.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (27. Februar 2008)

mit dem schurken 3800 Vergiften
Mage 8,4k Pyro (allerdings die verbrennung mitgerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pala 17k Handauflage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) palas ftw


----------



## -PuRity- (27. Februar 2008)

Höchster Crit: 8,2k mit sb an Al'ar

Kurator lass ich ma raus, find ich nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Old_Nick (27. Februar 2008)

Schurke mit Vergiften 39xx (habs mir nicht genau gemerkt^^) Und da ist noch Luft nach oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich allerdings viel cooler fand, war der Crit mit Style-Faktor neulich im BG 3333. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (27. Februar 2008)

so um die 7k beim Kurator


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Februar 2008)

Mit Mage 13,5k [arc und trinkets] kein raidbuff!

mit krieger 29k exe xP


----------



## Equality89 (27. Februar 2008)

5,3k Envenom am Tidewalker

Beim Kurator 21k mit Ausweiden


----------



## Marpesia (27. Februar 2008)

Also mein allerhöchster Crit war beim Kurator ^^ mit "Fluch verstärken" und "Fluch der Verdammnis" kam das dann auf 24k !

Aber mein "normaler" höchster Crit war irgendwas mit 6k mit nem SB in ner heroic Ini, fragt mich aber nimmer wo, irgendwas in FdS ^^


----------



## Vaan (27. Februar 2008)

hmmm wenn ich das so lese... 119k crit... kla und meine omma zockt main tank bei Nihilum und ihr mann (sprich mein oppa) ist der gilden leiter -.-


----------



## Natsumee (27. Februar 2008)

8k crit mit Hinrichten war aber noch net ganz 70 und war ein defias im verlies^^

mfg


----------



## PallyPower01337 (27. Februar 2008)

mit meinem lvl70 schurken ein 5,2k Ausweiden an einem lvl61 ally mage^^
und mit meinem hunter VOR BC 4,3k (!!!) mit gezielter schuss, muss dazu sagen ich war top equipt


----------



## Alterac (27. Februar 2008)

Der höchste crit war beim kurator^^ da ich den aber nicht zähle war es ein crit in höhe vom 5.8k mit dem gezielten schuss! war aber gepottet und gebufft muss ich ergänzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiemgard (27. Februar 2008)

bis jetzt 2180 mit zweihandschwert


----------



## Unic_Howard (27. Februar 2008)

> hmmm wenn ich das so lese... 119k crit... kla und meine omma zockt main tank bei Nihilum und ihr mann (sprich mein oppa) ist der gilden leiter -.-



Na das freut mich doch für Dich das du so ne coole Oma und nen coolen Opa hast.

Lesen, verstehen, aktzeptieren. Oder war die Rechnung in dem Beitrag zu hoch für Deine vermeintlich "frischen" Hirnzellen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabidahenxt (27. Februar 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Erinner mich an das Video wo ein Ele schami einen 36k crit hinlegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An das Video kann ich mich auch noch erinnern! Hast du zufällig noch zufällig den Link? Ich finds nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrem (27. Februar 2008)

Die Höhe eines Crits ist doch sowas von wayne  auf die DPS kommt es an.
Die liegt bei meinem BM Hunter incl. Pet zwischen 1000 und 1400 im T6 content. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ossilien (27. Februar 2008)

Mit Mondkin Sternfeuer etwa 4,5k ... an allen Mobs
Höchster Mecha Hero 1ter Boss etwa 17-19k (2fache -/+ Ladung natürlich)


----------



## Urakih (27. Februar 2008)

12k Healcrit mit Healing Wave an nem Hexer :3


----------



## Thí (27. Februar 2008)

Mit meinem Hunter war mein bester bisher 7.8k (gezielter Schuss), was für nen Bm schon recht gut ist.

Mein Heal-Priester machte Vorgestern in Kara seinen bisher besten Healkrit mit 8.2k =)


----------



## Kuhrt (27. Februar 2008)

mein höchster crit war 5200 wilder biss im arathi gegen nen mage 


@kurator  14200 wilder biss 

mfg 

feral4life kuhrt


----------



## Manifesto (27. Februar 2008)

Bosse mit Anfälligkeiten lass ich mal weg. 8,5k SB an A'lar ohne Raidsupport mit T5 Kram.


----------



## Schlagetot (27. Februar 2008)

Meiner ist viel größer als wie deiner sein tut.


----------



## buddabrot (27. Februar 2008)

chrisl1 schrieb:


> 8300 mit nem multi an 3 mäusen in shat



lol 

naja gut 6k heal crit in irgendeiner ini


----------



## Inuki1987 (27. Februar 2008)

mein höchster crit war ein 10k pyro


----------



## EvilStorm (27. Februar 2008)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Seit wann können schurken zweihand waffen tragen?!?!



Lern lesen!!!
Er sagte:,, An einem Schurken!''
Nicht mit einem Schurken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schule ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Evil


----------



## Valiel (27. Februar 2008)

Nahira schrieb:


> Curse of Doom / Fluch der Verdammnis crittet nicht.
> (Ja, CoD ist ein DoT mit einem tick.)



Natürlich critet Fluch der Verdammnis du Klugscheißer. Ich hab einen Hexer als Mainchar und ich habe schon so oft crits erlebt mit Fluch der Verdammnis, da würdest du aber ganz dumm schauen.


----------



## Dusatori (27. Februar 2008)

etwa 120k^^ aber das nur an Shatruul (oder wie der Eredar aufm Orgilla Plateu heist) 

wenn einer die Questreihe gemacht hat mit dem 'einem nach dem anderen Dämon übernehmen', war der Eredar noch vor ein paar Patches angreifbar ^^

ansontens 10k heal krit mitm Priest


----------



## Dunathan (27. Februar 2008)

16k hinrichten am kurator 
und hände auflegen mit 25,2k an nem hexer ^^


----------



## Killah (27. Februar 2008)

Gezielter Schuss 5,7k krit bei Gruul ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## absoluter (27. Februar 2008)

9246 er crit an gorefiend


----------



## cazimir (27. Februar 2008)

ca. 8k Pyro bei Gruul.
Arkane/fire mage FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asthénia (27. Februar 2008)

nulu schrieb:


> Hi ihr da draussen ^^
> 
> Hab da mal ne Frage.. ^^
> 
> ...



Allgemein der höchste war bei Kurator in Karazhan nen 22k Shadowbolt. Unter normalen Umständen wars nen 10113er Shadowbolt bei nem Trash-Mob in Black Temple. Wenn ich noch paar Equip-Upgrades habs sind 11k unter normalen Umständen sicherlich drin. :>


----------



## PTY (27. Februar 2008)

@Schleppel: schon mal was von nem Instant-Pyro gehört? ^^

Ich hab beim Kurator in seiner Hervorrufungsphase einen Instant-Pyro (0 Sec Cast-Zeit @Schleppel) mit 17k Crit rausgeholt. Da der Kurator in der Hervorrufungsphase um 300% mehr Schaden frisst, ist das ein effektiver Crit von ca. 5,6k.

Beim ersten Boss in Mechanar(Heroic) habe ich auch schonmal n 22k Crit mit nem Instant-Pyro gemacht, da stackten halt die Polaritäten.

Mein höchster (effektiver) Crit lag bei 6.6k im PvP, ebenfalls mit Instant-Pyro.


----------



## Sanysar (27. Februar 2008)

17,7k auf Lvl 60 an Ossirian dem Narbenlosen in AQ20 mit BWL und Zul-Gurub-Equip. Ansonsten 19k beim Kurator auf Lvl 70 und ab und zu mal nen 6k bei Trashs in den aktuellen Inis.

Alles jeweils mit SB.


----------



## nrg (27. Februar 2008)

Als Destro in einer Ini als ich übernommen war den Heilpala mit einem 8,5k Schattenblitzcrit aus den Stiefeln geschossen.

Als Afli einen CoD mit 35k noncrit an Nethergroll.

Dots criten nicht, Feuerbrand kann mit dem Anfangsschaden critten, sonst nicht. CoD werf ich auf jeden Boss der mir vor die Flinte kommt und ich hab von Kara bis MH noch keinen CoD criten sehen, dafür aber die ein oder andere Verdammniswache.


----------



## myxemio (27. Februar 2008)

Meine Höchsten:

Kurator 18k in der Hervorrufungsphase
Mecha-Hero 20,5k 
"Normale" Crits ohne solche "Power-DMG"-Bosse
6,5k Pyro
5,8k Feuerball

Ich sag es des öfteren:

FEUERMAGIER MACHEN SPAß!!!!


----------



## Storn206 (27. Februar 2008)

schattenwort:tod 16000krit...
das mach ich nicht nochmal^^
achja beim kurator


----------



## turbinias (27. Februar 2008)

knapp über 5000 in furor skillung mit hinrichten. wut war fast voll. war in der arena auf nem stoffi


----------



## Tanknix (27. Februar 2008)

Mit Krieger einen 7,1k Crit in Slabby mit Hinrichten, dann zum Tanken verdonnert -.-

Mit Hexe einen 9k SF an einem 64er Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings Raid Buffed damals.


----------



## Gallana (27. Februar 2008)

Dunathan schrieb:


> hände auflegen mit 25,2k an nem hexer ^^



Da müsste Dein Pala aber schon sehr sehr gut equied sein.
Da Hand auflegen max Deine HP Heilen kann.

Und Palas mit > 25k Life gibts net wirklich viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ***Amalek*** (27. Februar 2008)

Mit meinem WL nen 8012 an Gruul, wird aber weiter ausgebaut^^


----------



## Darkstar84 (27. Februar 2008)

18.xxx hinrichten an irgendeinem Mob im Nethersturm könnt n critical error sein aber wayne sah gut aus und 9k spaltschaden ging relativ gut


----------



## Icerocky (27. Februar 2008)

improved arcane 3,2k crit an nem elite mop in nethersturm


----------



## Morgwath (27. Februar 2008)

70k crit mit Schildschlag an einem Reservist der Todesritter : )


----------



## MiKlAtScH (27. Februar 2008)

ich hatte mit gedankenschlag ma n crit von 3600 an nen krieger in bg.kurator in kara 11k aber das kann man glaube ich nicht zählen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrid (27. Februar 2008)

dann mal meine HEAL crits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13,4k crit auf hexer als diszi priest
24,5k crit auf hexer bei nethergroll
60,5k crit auf mich selbst bei kaelthas (wie ich übernommen war)


----------



## Enduron (27. Februar 2008)

Bei mir nen 6,8k Crit mit Schattenwort:Tod bei Magtheridon.

Bin seither ein wenig vorsichtiger :-)


----------



## warloc (27. Februar 2008)

ich hab mal mit meinem twink (warri) mit schildhieb nen 100 crit gemacht ^^


mit main wars glaub ich mit seelenfeuer zirka 3k (+/- 100)


----------



## Tinymoow (27. Februar 2008)

@Gallana

Dann frag ich mich wie man ohne Ahnung von seiner Klasse oder anderen,seinen Char auf 70 bekommt.
Klar kannst einen HEXER mit 25k Handauflegen heilen weil

a. Handauflegen auch critten kann

b. Ein Hexer einen Rüstungsbuff hat der die Heilung auf ihn verstärkt.

Man sollte sich ab und zu mal ein bissel Gedanken machen,was man da spielt und was die Klasse so alles kann^^bevor man irgentwas schreibt in Foren.

MfG

Tiny

PS: Der shami mit dem 36k crit war Ioneye (einfach mal danach googlen), seine Skillung war damals,natürlich das passende Equip vorrausgesetzt^^, sehr gut und im PvP im AlteraczB der absolute Killer. Habs selbst ausprobiert damals mit lvl 60 und war IMMER auf Platz 1 mit 40-60 Kills beim gezerge^^.


----------



## Deathrow88 (27. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem Dual Wield Schamanen in SSC Bei der Trashmob grp einen Mob mit 5.4k gecritet... (1Hand Waffen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit der 2h liegt der Wf Crit bei 9k...


----------



## Nahira (27. Februar 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Natürlich critet Fluch der Verdammnis du Klugscheißer. Ich hab einen Hexer als Mainchar und ich habe schon so oft crits erlebt mit Fluch der Verdammnis, da würdest du aber ganz dumm schauen.



CoD crittet nicht.
QQ "Ich habe einen Hexer als Mainchar" und bist wohl nie uebers Schattenlab gekommen ne? Habe mehrere Hexer auf level 70 und den meisten Content den es gibt damit durchgemacht und? Verleit meiner Information jetzt keinen Nachdruck, aber mein post von unten tut es. Und nun verkriech dich und vermutz das Internet nicht mir deinen Falschaussagegen und lies meinen post von Seite 2. - 

Klugscheisser? Ja, Nein, Vielleicht, aber anscheinend gebildeter als du.



Nahira schrieb:


> *Curse of Doom crittet nicht.*
> 
> 
> Können die Menschen es denn nicht einmal begreifen verdammt? Informiert euch bevor ihr so einen dünnpfiff von euch gebt von wegen CoD crittet!
> ...


----------



## Deathrow88 (27. Februar 2008)

Abrid schrieb:


> dann mal meine HEAL crits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ALS, ALS ich übernommen war !!!!^^


----------



## Abrid (27. Februar 2008)

Deathrow88 schrieb:


> ALS, ALS ich übernommen war !!!!^^



klugscheißer......
ja kann mal passieren in der hektik... grad posting gemacht als der chef reingekommen is...
und ja ich kann deutsch ^^


----------



## Gallana (27. Februar 2008)

Tinymoow schrieb:


> @Gallana
> 
> Dann frag ich mich wie man ohne Ahnung von seiner Klasse oder anderen,seinen Char auf 70 bekommt.
> Klar kannst einen HEXER mit 25k Handauflegen heilen weil
> ...



Netter Umgang hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der post von mir war ja mit Smilie etc - da ich mir da net sicher war.
Das Hand Auf Legen Critten kann ist mir neu. 
Und an den Heal Bonus vom Hexer hab ich net gedacht.

Ich dachte halt das es nicht critten kann,
aber deswegen gleich so blöd angemacht zu werden . naja.

Und ja ich hab ahnung vom Pala - mei Main Char ist Pala,
aber da ich Schutz Pala bin schau ich recht selten auf die Heilung - Handauflegen eher als
notfall auch mich selbst - und da würde auch mit Bonus und Crit nie mehr gehen als meine
Max HP.


----------



## Abychef (27. Februar 2008)

im PvP gegen einen mage mit Hinrichten 7.5k crit


----------



## Dexis (27. Februar 2008)

1. situation:
- trashmobs in FdS
- reines dmg-equip mit katze
- Verheeren mit 3.021 crit
- Schreddern mit 3.845 crit

2. situation:
- boss-fight Kael´thas in FdS
- ich hatte vorher eine der legendären waffen getankt, deshalb im tank-equip in phase 4 und 5 in katze damage
- dabei mit 5 combopunkten einen Wilden Biss mit 5.573 crit rausgehauen


----------



## Viorel (27. Februar 2008)

6515 mit meinem mage obwohl nach oben noch viel platz offen ist, crit muss da sein. Ausserdem da Kurator in seine Evocation Phase 200% Schaden annimmt, wird man da wahrscheinlich zzt die höchsten Crits raushauen würd ich meinen


----------



## supiflo (27. Februar 2008)

Zum Thema CoD aufm Kurator:

Muss der in der Hervorrufung gecastet werden oder muss er da auslaufen, damit er den Bonusschaden macht? Selbes gilt für Nethergroll, im blauen Strahl casten oder auslaufen lassen?


----------



## Abrid (27. Februar 2008)

muss auslaufen

sollte man bei nethergroll auch so ansetzen, dass wenn man als hexer im blauen strahl steht (hexer macht eine phase allein) er am ende der phase ausläuft (mit den meisten stacks dann) 
kommen dann auch so 18-20k raus


----------



## MoeMT384 (27. Februar 2008)

supiflo schrieb:


> Zum Thema CoD aufm Kurator:
> 
> Muss der in der Hervorrufung gecastet werden oder muss er da auslaufen, damit er den Bonusschaden macht? Selbes gilt für Nethergroll, im blauen Strahl casten oder auslaufen lassen?



Du musst den Fluch der Verdammnis (falls du den meinst - hab nun mal keinen englichen Client) casten, wenn der Kurator bei 50 % mit seinem Mana ist, also dann, wenn der den fünften Flimmer castet. 

Dann procct der Fluch genau dann, wenn der Kurator in der Hervorrufungsphase ist und den meisten Schaden kassiert. 

Mein bester Kurator-Crit war übrigens 13,4 k

Mein bester PvE-Crit sonst liegt bei 8.516 - allerdings war ich da noch auf arkan geskillt, hab arkane macht aktiviert sowie die Trinkets... naja^^

MfG
Moe


----------



## Yagilius (28. Februar 2008)

5552 critt Hinrichten Mecha Trashmob (Mein Krieger ist Green/Blue Euqipt -.-) Twink!
10k Hydross (Destro Hexer)


----------



## SehrBoehZe (28. Februar 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Mh also mit meinem Hexer hab ich in der Hervorrufungsphase vom Kurator mit Curse of Doom nen 84K krit gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is klar, go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nahira schrieb:


> Dot's critten nicht.



und nahira /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilopart (29. Februar 2008)

mit meinem hexer schattenblitz so um 4k und fluch der verdamnis 10,5 k beides in schlabby bei murmur normal


----------



## ExoHunter (29. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe, mein Friseur haut bei mir auch gleich ein paar kritische Schnitte rein, damit er nicht so lange braucht und ich weniger zahlen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Mein höchster Frostblitz war ein 5600 + 2800 Eislanze. Ging gut weg.


----------



## kotsos (29. Februar 2008)

Mim Hexer 12 k seelenfeuer, 
Mit meinen Shami n 9k Windfuror auf nen armen Stoffie im Bg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tolkah (29. Februar 2008)

Mit meim Moonkin 6,5k Sternenfeuer und 3,6k Zorn, beim Hexer 7k Shadowbolt und mitem Vergelter Pala 3k Hammer des Zorns


----------



## Alia-Iacta (29. Februar 2008)

4,7k crit mit gezielter schuss (mit buffs und trinkets)
und 3x 1,7k crit mit mehrfachschuss (ebenfalls buffs und trinkets)

son >10k crit würde ich auch ma gerne sehen *g*


----------



## cabber (29. Februar 2008)

5,5k envenom bei Vashj


----------



## Samsolin (29. Februar 2008)

Na dann komm ich auch mal^^#




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nen schöner hinterhaltcrit im 70ger pvp mit meinem rogue und dann habe ich noch
einen crit mit meinem feral an aran



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordsofWar-Angat (29. Februar 2008)

Mein höchster crit war bisher 10850 ( Fire Mage)


----------



## Thorgun (29. Februar 2008)

4100 mit gezielter Schuss....

Aber wie oft der gezielte mit 1000 "crittet" oder nur 780 usw. schafft... da schafft man mit nem normalen schon mehr...


----------



## ÅLI1 (29. Februar 2008)

Als Holy-Pala ---> 9,4k Holy Light bei Gruul
Als Vergelter -----> Befehls-Procc von 4,6 k + natürlich der weiße WaffenSchaden in TS Hero


----------



## spaCeY (29. Februar 2008)

pyro 7,5k in tk und feuerball ~6k


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Raptorstoss 2,2k  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3n0m (29. Februar 2008)

Beim Kurator 9k Crit mit Windfury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal sind die so bei 3,5k - 3,8k


----------



## Billyboy@Kil´Jaeden (29. Februar 2008)

Naja, also mein höchster krit war beim Kurator, das zählt aber genauso wenig wie der MechaHc Boss... 
Also muss ich wohl auf den 6,7k Frostball zurückgreifen. Mitlerweile aber nur noch PvP mit Frostskillung.

Mit meinem Twink (Ms Warri) hab ich mal auf 44 ausprobiert wie Todeswunsch und Hinrichten auf nem Ziel ohne rüstung so abgeht wenn man 100 wut hat. Das ergebnis war n sauberer 3,1k crit ... 

ich muss zugeben, ich hab mein warri mitn gear ziemlich verwöhnt... aber das das zusatande kommt war mir bis dato net klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ColdTequila (29. Februar 2008)

4100 mit getielter schuss mit meinem Bogen oO. 

Gruß Cold


----------



## Davidor (29. Februar 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> rechtskilick auf den "Allgemein" Button überm chat,der wird sichtbar wenn du mit der maus drübergehst,fenster freisetzen. Dann den button mit der linken maustaste wegziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schwanzvergleich inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



18k Handauflegen^^


----------



## Avyra (29. Februar 2008)

jo kurator ftw. da hab ich damals mit t4 equip mit meinem hexer nen 19k seelenfeuer gecrittet, ohne trinkets und feuerskillung, aber halt kurator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noashaguar (29. Februar 2008)

16950 frostbolt crit beim kurator


----------



## Phil=Stiffler (29. Februar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ghu7cBG_cQA


zwar net mein crit aber trotzdem nice


----------



## Arahtor (29. Februar 2008)

9,1k mit schattenblitz


----------



## Imbachar (29. Februar 2008)

Mim mage beim kurator herrvorrufung arcane feuer geksillt alles angeschmissen 19,7k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totelius (29. Februar 2008)

13k crit mit vergiften,beim kurator^^
beim prinzen 6k


----------



## rakatitu (29. Februar 2008)

gestern mit meiner hexe, 5318 schattenblitz bei nexusprinz salhadaar in nethersturm, ohne dmg buffs^^


----------



## Gradius@PTR (29. Februar 2008)

Mit meinem Main: ~25k uncritisch beim Kurator und normal 11k mit Fluch der Verdammnis(verstärkt)


----------



## kingkryzon (29. Februar 2008)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Seit wann können schurken zweihand waffen tragen?!?!


am nem schurken


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (29. Februar 2008)

Also mein Höchster crit als 70 Schurke war 2900 xD, als Feral Drui 4500, und als Ele - Schami 6400 mit Spelldmg Totem + Schmuck und Kettenblitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wilddevil (29. Februar 2008)

soo zeich jezt auch mal mein höchsten crit .... obwohl ich damals noch green equiped war ^^ 

es war 4073 ^^4k crit

Edit:ihr seht das leben vom mage er hatte full live ^^


----------



## Rêmus (29. Februar 2008)

9k (und paar zerdrückte) pyro an nem t5 pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (quasi one-hit) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der hat sich gefreut mitten im heal verreckt^^


----------



## Achillezz (29. Februar 2008)

Einem Ini-Boss nen (hohen) Crit verpassen kann doch jeder, aber wie schauts auf dem Schlachtfeld aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlecool (29. Februar 2008)

hm meins war mit meinem mage vor 2.2 oder so 

non crit 81163 pic ----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und crit 93k  (geht aber nimma war beim ogri`la event) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (29. Februar 2008)

öhm, kann mir wer verraten wenn ich fluch der verdammnis auf den kurator machen soll? alle sagen bei 50% mana. ist aber noch nie in der Hervorrufungsphase explodiert.


----------



## Strikêr°us (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit sicherheit beim kurator beiner hervorrufungsphase  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   da macht so ziemlich jede klasse solche crits!!!!


----------



## Achillezz (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich Bomben auf Halaa schmeiße, dann Crite ich mit 10-12k und das 3-4mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Merkt ihr wie Sinnfrei das Thema ist??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anoth (29. Februar 2008)

23781, soulfire mit aktiviertem trinket in "die mechanar" heroisch, der boss mit den schadens erhöhenden debuffs.


----------



## Ayaiko (29. Februar 2008)

mit meinem retri-pala: 3685 an nem ally-hexer (weißer schaden)

und 18232 heal NON-crit mit handauflegen^^


----------



## Shataar (29. Februar 2008)

Mein höchster wa 4.5k im pvp mit seelenfeuer und mit schattenblitz 3.2k 
nichts besonders aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grayback (29. Februar 2008)

Also bei mir wars als ele schami im PvP mit kara/hero ini Equipment 5500 crit , weis garnet mehr aber glaube nicht dass da Stormstrike drauf war


----------



## Dragonsdeath (29. Februar 2008)

Hmmm als fury warri lvl 70 mit der einhand waffe der s1 nen 5,8k hinrichten aber mit ich glaub nur ca 60-70 wut war schon ganz n1^^


----------



## Bere04 (29. Februar 2008)

mit nem jäger 8454 crit gemacht ------)mal des jägers..gezielter schuss fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (29. Februar 2008)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> vote for /close sinnfreie Umfragen!



dann werde moderator---  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pryro 6,5k


----------



## FZeroX (29. Februar 2008)

mit feraldruide 5200 mit wilderbiss ( ich lass mal den mech hero boss und kurator da raus ^^ )
und mit melee schamit ~8500(2500sturmschlag+wf(2mal 3000))


----------



## Flipbo (29. Februar 2008)

ich hab mal 666 mit nem normalen schuss gemacht ^^ das fand ich schon sehr lustig

sonst crite ich im bereiche von 2500 unbuffed an normalen mobs


----------



## Thomeek (29. Februar 2008)

hatte mal nen 4,4k crit mit gezielter schuss 
und mit meinem krieger LVL 32!!!! nen 999er crit mit hinrichten


----------



## Jülieee (29. Februar 2008)

dummes thema -.-
mein max war unendlich schadn an dir mit meiner faust...damit du aufhörst so dumme sachn zu fragn


----------



## Tassy (29. Februar 2008)

> Mh also mit meinem Hexer hab ich in der Hervorrufungsphase vom Kurator mit Curse of Doom nen 84K krit gemacht.
> 
> Tja ich sag nur eins: IMBA HEXER


Das kann nicht sein das sind über 25%.
Fluch der Verdammnis kommt auf maximal 45k (Dokumentiert).


----------



## theduke666 (29. Februar 2008)

Mein höchster Crit war 9000 Euro.
IMBA Opel Caravan.


----------



## Dudeman (29. Februar 2008)

nur selfbuffed an mir selber: HEilende berührung 9887  und verjüngung mit rasche heilung 6,7k,,,, und mit raidbuffs tickts mit 999 -.-" bin noch ned über 1k gekommen xD ausser bei hexer halt,,,


----------



## Hasska12 (29. Februar 2008)

Hi mein höchster crit war mit meinem feral druiden 7000 mit wilderbiss 

okok in mecha bei dem einen boss da mit dem + und - mit 100%mer dmg^^


----------



## Nevad (29. Februar 2008)

9.5k Execute hrhr


----------



## Thranduilo (29. Februar 2008)

joa 20k geht mit nem instant pyro wenn die mobs empfindlich gegen feuer critts sind
und das is in ssc manchmal der fall
diese riesen vor karathress


----------



## neuroheaven (29. Februar 2008)

also bei mir pyroschlag kurator mit blacktemple raid überbuffed und overpowered weil speedrun just4fun

213.000 dmgpoints / krit

da war die leiste schon auf einmal mächtig kurz.

kann aber auch ein bug gewesen sein. 

-.- ftw


----------



## Davidor (29. Februar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> also bei mir pyroschlag kurator mit blacktemple raid überbuffed und overpowered weil speedrun just4fun
> 
> 213.000 dmgpoints / krit
> 
> ...



Oder ne billige Lüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (29. Februar 2008)

26k fluch der verdammnis crit beim kurator ^^ aber ok eigentlich wars keiner weils eben in der hervorrufungsphase war. trotzdem nett xD ansonsten hmm ka bin seid je her dotlock da achtet man net auf crit


----------



## fortuneNext (2. März 2008)

Ahhh moment, den Screen hab ich doch noch irgendwo...
Originalscreen habsch net mehr x_X is mein Avatar, ganz unten steht der Crit ausm Chatlog, liegt bei 98155.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt fragt nicht, bei welchem Mob das war, wie so eine gewisse andere Community...
Wer das nicht weiss ist ziemlich blöd.



Spoiler



DA STEHT DOCH !SHARTUUL! DU DEPP!!!


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (2. März 2008)

höchster normal 8k crit shadowball 
und beim kurator waren es 22 k xD


----------



## Yan-kit So (2. März 2008)

bei kurator 13k *g* feuerball


----------



## GiNk (2. März 2008)

Syxx schrieb:


> 21k Hinrichten Mecha hero



ist einer der mobs dort anfällig? ich geh realtiv selten non raid inis. falls ers nicht ist, ist 21k unmöglich. das maximum von hinrichten an nicht anfälligen mobs. mit berserker, wutanfall,  todeswunsch liegt bei 10 - 12k. mehr ist mit dem derzeitigen hinrichten nicht möglich.

ah ja mein höchster liegt bei 10153 mit den obengenannten 3 buffs an nem grünen mage.


----------



## Seju (2. März 2008)

9k Shadowboltcrit gestern abend bei Keal'Thas^^


----------



## Killuakun (2. März 2008)

Höchster Shadowbolt crit, raidbuffed an nem normalen Boss ( sowas wie Nethergroll oder Kurator zähl ich net ) war glaub etwas um die 11k. Bt/Hyjal geared.


----------



## Spave (2. März 2008)

Mein neuer Höchstcrit ist mir gestern mit meinem Hunter passiert....
Ich renn so schön übers arathibecken, dann kommt ein 70er Priest an (muss dazu sagen; das eq des Priesters sah so aus wie: bin gerade frisch 70 geworden). Ich hau ihm einen Streuschuss rein - Trinket anhaun - 
Aimed Shot : BäM!! 4830 (da hat der Priest sicher dumm geguckt, als er in den Kampflog geschaut hat xD)


----------



## Tzibit (2. März 2008)

mein höchster krit war mit gezielter schuss 3800 das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

wird aber noch besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (2. März 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Oder ne billige Lüge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein nein, kann schon sein dass er 213.000 dmg gemacht hat. dabei ist der . als komma zu lesen.


----------



## hordecore (2. März 2008)

mein krieger hatte seinen höchsten crit (is jetzt stufe 51!) mit 2434 schaden hinrichten. hab n screen.


----------



## Apex (2. März 2008)

13192 komplett windfuror crit an ienem lvl 62 mage^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. März 2008)

1000er crit mit 45gerf schurke,hinterhalt/ambush 
opferkriss des affen
ziel:
ratte!


----------



## NaturalDesaster (2. März 2008)

Yeah, Handauferlegen 21.436


----------



## Sesa (2. März 2008)

Mein höchster war mit Hinrichten(Krieger)!War ein 8546 Crit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (2. März 2008)

mit nen 62 pala 1887 und mit nem lv 19 schuken 543


----------



## Merlinia (2. März 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Ahhh moment, den Screen hab ich doch noch irgendwo...
> Originalscreen habsch net mehr x_X is mein Avatar, ganz unten steht der Crit ausm Chatlog, liegt bei 98155.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Omg 98 k crit, womit das bitte schön? Das kann sonst nur nen GM


----------



## TheArea51 (2. März 2008)

Hi, 
mim Hunter habe ich so 5k Crits
mim Hexer Shadows Balls so 6-7K und Curse of Doom naja der haut auch mal mit 12K gerne mal rein

Aber der Pyro in Kara von dem einen war zu 100% beim Kurator in der Hervorrufungs Phase und das der DMG da um ein vielfaches höher ist Wissen wir ja alle^^


----------



## Efelion (2. März 2008)

jo bei mir liegts so bei 14k beim kurator oder bei mecha heroic boss mit firebolt und in der arena hatte ich mal etwa ein 6k instantpyro nem warri reingedonnert xD


----------



## Merlinia (2. März 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> also bei mir pyroschlag kurator mit blacktemple raid überbuffed und overpowered weil speedrun just4fun
> 
> 213.000 dmgpoints / krit
> 
> ...



Jo ich wär auch für bug, soviel dmg schafst selbst mit den bt buffs nich^^

Hehe , is mein 3. beitrag in folge


----------



## Redtim (2. März 2008)

4200 gezielter schuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (2. März 2008)

3780...wilder biss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisker31 (2. März 2008)

Ca. 7249 Mit Gedankenschlag in Mechanar...bein diesem Positiv/negativ Boss...


----------



## ilundai (2. März 2008)

also meine höchsten crits waren:
mit meinem feraldruiden an aran(so gut wie 0 rüstung^^) nen 5.3k mit wilder biss
mit meinem hunter an nem mage im pvp ohne abhärtung nen 4.2k mit aimed
mit meinem 63er schamy hatte ich auch mal nen schönen crit wobei das nich eine zahl beim schamy is sondern viele zusammen mit einem schlag wegen windfury...das war nen crit mit sturmschlag mit 800 und dann is windfury noch geprocct und das waren 1300 und nen 1400er also eigentlich mit einem schlag 3500 dmg.
mfg ilundai (frostwolf)


----------



## NoobinatorXXX (2. März 2008)

mein höchster crit war 7.1k mit nem shadow bolt


----------



## Waro (2. März 2008)

hmm lass mich überlegen... 
~16'650 mit Pyro
~15'500 mit Feuerball


----------



## Seryma (2. März 2008)

Waro schrieb:


> hmm lass mich überlegen...
> ~16'650 mit Pyro
> ~15'500 mit Feuerball



ganz klar -.-

mmmhhh.... schurke lvl 70, 6000 dmg mit hinterhalt =)


----------



## Flerius (2. März 2008)

mein höchster crit? mh... wann war das?

hachja! gestern in managruft hero!

4198 aimed^^ (als BM!)


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. März 2008)

war wohml en bug vllt auch net mit nem treffsicherheits hunter en 2k autoshot crit 
edit: war lvl 66 und grün blau equipt und das ganze im bollwerk


----------



## Headsick (2. März 2008)

MOin . Will auch mal Senf abgeben XD

-Mit nem frischen 70er Krieger und meinem Imba-Dolch *muhaha* (Ceds Schnitzer -war das einzige kaufbare zu dem Zeitpunkt XD ) auf Fury hab ich mit Stolz an nem Grollhufbullen 4547 crit 
-mit dem gleichen Warri etwas später und mit der dicken Arena 1 Axt 7543 crit in irgendeiner Inni, kp wo

XD


----------



## Heavenhell (2. März 2008)

Ja nee, ist wohl klar das ihr alle solche mega >25k krits gemacht habt, dann seid ihr ja alles neue weltrekordler...rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.allvatar.com/news/index.php?p=d...ls&nid=1068

"Sahtras ist übrigens Weltrekord-Halter mit einem 22144er Pyroblast-Crit."

nur mal so zu dem thema...^^


----------



## Andicool (2. März 2008)

Mein höchster Crit war glaube mal in Kara mit 
Mageskillung 11/47/3 bei ca. 4900 Feuerball.


MfG Andi


----------



## bstr (2. März 2008)

14k hinrichten bei morogrimm (raidbuffed & trinkets/bollwerk der könige oben)


----------



## Slatsch (2. März 2008)

mein höchster krit war im moment ich glaube 1007 mit gedankenschlag mit lvl 58^^


----------



## Gewebekomplex (2. März 2008)

70 Shadow Priest 4k Gedankenschlag non raid ohne buffs etc..
70 Schurke 6k Hinterhalt auch noh raid ohne buffs trinkets etc.^. .Da war der Heal dudu aber Platt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf 60 hab ich ma 4k gemacht mir Beerserker. 1hit war der feral dudu down
dann noch mit nem lvl 32 warri 900 Hinrichten crit^^


----------



## Deakon (2. März 2008)

mit meinem ele schami hab ich an nen trashmob in bt 6978 blitzschlag crit gemacht.

die mobs wo man gebufft wird, oder anfällig sind, zählen ja nich. 
sonst hätt ich einen crit über 14000 anzubieten.


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (2. März 2008)

Flamme schrieb:


> ~4300 als Feraldudu mit Wilder biss (auf nen Trashmob in den Sklavenunterkünften - hero)^^



kann ich kaum glauben, wenn ich mit meiner Gilde hero gehen bekomme ich keine 5 combos auf den trash geschweigen denn vollen energie balken..
wieviel ap hast du denn?

4,6k Verheeren hatte ich mal an einem Frosch in ZA


----------



## Unbutton (2. März 2008)

hmm bei bloodboil in bt mit nem feuerschlag 25k. sonst so standart mim feuerball 7,5k. crit.


----------



## Melian (3. März 2008)

6k hinrichten als off, 4950 als deff an nem zul farrak mob


----------



## caboth (3. März 2008)

hmm in nethersturm bei einem elite 35k ^^ mit pyro


----------



## Castro (3. März 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Crit record liegt bei 8,8k Pyro mit Feuermage.
> 
> Erinner mich an das Video wo ein Ele schami einen 36k crit hinlegt
> 
> ...




Könntest du nen Link vom Video mal posten? thx


----------



## McMo007 (3. März 2008)

Privatserver, 36000 schaden sind selbst bei kurator unmöglich ( oder ähnlichem..)


----------



## Schnapsleiche (3. März 2008)

Phil=Stiffler schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ghu7cBG_cQA
> zwar net mein crit aber trotzdem nice



der schami hat elitestatus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowzomb (3. März 2008)

naxx...rezuvious..eine sekunde nach tod des bosses sind die adds "extrem" damage anfällig...

ein mage in meinem ex-raid hatte ein 104 k feuerschlag und ich damals nen 4k rache mit meinem def-tank...

ich denke es gibt und gab auch bisher keine möglichkeit im spiel auf "normalen" servern höhere crits zu erlangen...

ps. mit meinem ms´ler wars nen 12k MS beim kurator


----------



## Aplizzier (3. März 2008)

iwas mit 5 k oder so  mit wilder biss


----------



## HolyDoreen (3. März 2008)

Healcrit war vollbuffed und mit beiden gezündeten Trinkets bei ~13.5k (greater Heal).
Dmgtechnisch gesehn kam ich bisher mit meinem Warritwink auf nen 15k weitreichenden Stoß an nem Priest *g*


----------



## Gumbie (3. März 2008)

6.5k mit mortal strike und tollhünheit


----------



## Megowow (3. März 2008)

9k pyro ssc 
21 pyro Kurator hervorrufungsphase


----------



## McMo007 (3. März 2008)

Das video (http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ghu7cBG_cQA)  liegt halt daran das der ca 400% vom schaden bekommt weil alle davor stormstrike auf den gemacht haben, sowas zähl ich net als crit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genauso wenig wie iwelche speziellen mobs, ich mein crits zählen nur so richtig bei pvpzielen die man alleine angreift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumbumlee (3. März 2008)

ca 4,2 k gegen nen schlecht equipten Magier. bin Bm hunter und hatte nen trank, viele buffs und alles was nen BM hunter hat an. 
MFG Huntibabe from FDS


----------



## Struppistrap (3. März 2008)

fast 5k crit mit hinrichten, alleridngs auf lvl 66 erst^^

und fast 6 k mit Wirbelwind, der zusammengerechnet im Verlies an 4 Mobs gecrittet hat XD  glaube zumindest irgendwie so^^


----------



## oHa510 (3. März 2008)

lvl 70 warlock destro skilled

8k crit mit verbrennen an nem priest im duell (priest 0 abhärtung ^^ )


----------



## Heavenhell (3. März 2008)

Shadowzomb schrieb:


> ein mage in meinem ex-raid hatte ein 104 k feuerschlag und ich damals nen 4k rache mit meinem def-tank...



gz an den mage zum weltrekord...rofl oO


----------



## Scarloc. (3. März 2008)

es gibt irgendwo n video von nem schami der nen 125k crit hinlegt, und das war noch zu 60er zeiten vor t2 wenn ich mich nicht täusche ^^


----------



## xartos (3. März 2008)

13k windfury am 2ten boss in za, mit fackel der verdammten aus bt


----------



## Danbar (3. März 2008)

Also inner ini warns mal gemütliche 4797 mit nem Seelenfeuer.

Aber Standards liegen eher bei 2,5-3,5 K mit Schattenblitzen.


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2008)

1k crit mit lvl 46 schurke(tritt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (8. März 2008)

Mit Fluch der Verdammnis (verstärkt) habe ich meine eigene Gnomin mit 11k gecrittet. 
Btw. Zauberreflektoren nerven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia123 (8. März 2008)

meiner liegt bei 14k un paar zerquetschte (Feuer Mage) mitn Pyroball bei Kurator in Kara xD aber ohne Arkane Macht    hätten also 30% mehr sein können


----------



## Huntergottheit (8. März 2008)

jetztmal ohne kurator... an einem mage ohne viel abhärtung 4,7k gezielter


----------



## Juudra (8. März 2008)

Unic_Howard schrieb:


> @böseee
> Jo das war noch lustig als es noch nicht weggepatcht war.
> 
> Allerdings was mein Soulfire dort um einiges besser:
> ...



Kleiner Privat server Boy was lol 119 k das glaubt dir keine sau XD ich hät dir 19k vlt abgenomm beim kuarator oder so aber 119 k lass dir das mal auf der zunge zergehen XD einfach nur lachhaft sowas loool

btt:mein höchster Crit ohne buffs 5200 gegen nen felshetzer in der nethermiene
gebufft 13k mitm gezielten schuss gegen den Kurator


----------



## Bestia123 (8. März 2008)

jo ohne Kurator liegt er bei mir so zwischen 4.8k-5.1k mitn Pyro


----------



## Moktheshock (8. März 2008)

meiner war 7,6k mit hinrichten mit 87% wut


----------



## Kishin777 (8. März 2008)

90% von euch sind noobs.

Wie kann man nur seine Crits bei Bossen wie Kurator oder anderen Mobs die anfällig auf gewisse Spells/Attacks sind, hier posten?

Macht einen anständigen Crit gegen Mobs oder Spieler die normale damage abbekommen,
und postet dann euren E-Penis hier drin.

Gegen den Kurator kann jeder Schwanz 15-20k damage raushauen. 
Also nein, du bist nicht toll und auch nicht imba wenn du das geschafft hast.

Auch ein Wort an euch Warrior:
Ist ne sau geile und sehr starke Klasse. 
Wieso müsst ihr euch dann so auf euer blödes Hinrichten fixieren?
Hinrichten ist ein Crit, der bei solchen vergleichen nicht zählt.
Zeigt mal lieber en anständigen Mortal Strike oder Blutdurst, dittos.


----------



## Makalvian (8. März 2008)

10,2 k hb auf den Schamie Tank bei der Karathress Heilung voll gekokst bis oberkante unterlippe


----------



## waldfee007 (8. März 2008)

Kishin777 schrieb:


> 90% von euch sind noobs.
> 
> Wie kann man nur seine Crits bei Bossen wie Kurator oder anderen Mobs die anfällig auf gewisse Spells/Attacks sind, hier posten?
> 
> ...




90 % deines post ist flame ....
du hast nichts gesagt was @topic ist ....
mal nebenbei ist das dein 1ter post ....
öhmmm, selfowned ????

btw : 8,2k soulfire im AV ^^


----------



## rydal (8. März 2008)

Mein höchster crit war 100k oder sowas bei nem spez. mob in nethersturm glaube mit nem arkanen schuss
oder war das doch nur 10k? hmm bin mir nich mehr sicher xD


----------



## lollercoaster (8. März 2008)

ca. 4,5k mit nem gezielten schuss (weiß nicht mehr gegen welchen mop genau, war aber glaub ich einer in nagrand noneelite)


----------



## Tänker1 (8. März 2008)

Critvergleich is wie Schwanzvergleich!!!!!!!!! Mehr sag ich dazu nich^^


----------



## kogrash (8. März 2008)

Tinymoow schrieb:


> [...]
> PS: Der shami mit dem 36k crit war Ioneye (einfach mal danach googlen), seine Skillung war damals,natürlich das passende Equip vorrausgesetzt^^, sehr gut und im PvP im AlteraczB der absolute Killer. Habs selbst ausprobiert damals mit lvl 60 und war IMMER auf Platz 1 mit 40-60 Kills beim gezerge^^.





Phil=Stiffler schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ghu7cBG_cQA
> zwar net mein crit aber trotzdem nice



Die Monstercrits sind entstanden als sich Sturmschlag noch von mehreren Shamies addiert (oder gar multipliziert ?) hat. Hatte also wenig mit der Skillung zu tun und nur bergrenzt mit Equip, sondern war vor allem eine organisatorische Leistung. Für das Video haben ne Menge Shamies ihren Sturmschlag an nem Mob angebracht und dann einer draufgeblitzt (man sieht die Sturmschlagdebuffs  schön im Video). Dementsprechend fielen dann die Crits aus. Und verständlich, daß das rausgepatcht wurde, oder?


----------



## TheOlimar (8. März 2008)

hmm mal nachdenken also:

Heilkrit mit meinen 63 heilschami war: 4954

Dmgkrit: mit kettenblitzschlag--> 1900 und ein paar zerquetschte

hätte da noch ne frage die nicht ganz in diesen thread passt:

wie wird das mit dem heilbonus berechnet? mein heilschami hat 614 Heilboni...da steht bis zu 614 aber da wird ja wirklich wenig also ca. die hälfte drangerechnen oO ich finde das beschiss xD sonst hätt ich locker die 5k marke knacken können...weil der dmg boni von 390 wird ja so gut wie ganz dazugerechnet also bei kettenblitzschlag statt den üblichen 650...ca. 950-1000

Grüße TheOlimar


----------



## Xandars (8. März 2008)

schwertschurke 7455 ausweiden (s1 schwerter) finsterer stoß 4783 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (8. März 2008)

Tänker schrieb:


> Critvergleich is wie Schwanzvergleich!!!!!!!!! Mehr sag ich dazu nich^^


das sagen meistens nur leute mit einen kleinen pips oder wenig crit.
feuerball 4,6k 
Kurotar glaube wars 18k


----------



## Magician.^ (8. März 2008)

9,8k Crit mit Gezielten Schuss am Kurator xP


----------



## Strikêr°us (8. März 2008)

Naja mein normaler höchster crit war 3900 mit Blitzschlag beim Schami. 
Beim Kurator habe ich mal mit 9970 gecritet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *cooool*.


----------



## Tidoc (8. März 2008)

45,32m

Hab ich jetzt den längesten?


----------



## LisaSielmann (8. März 2008)

Blitzschock trifft Ratte kritisch: 1405 Naturschaden.

Mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



;-)


----------



## Tänker1 (8. März 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> das sagen meistens nur leute mit einen kleinen pips oder wenig crit.
> feuerball 4,6k
> Kurotar glaube wars 18k




und sowas sagen nur leute die kein RL haben und jeden tag auf internetpornoseitn gehn und sich einen wixxn,weil sie noch nie mit einem Mädchen gesprochen haben...


----------



## Tänker1 (8. März 2008)

ach ja:.....du hast auch kein bild von dier bei buffed.....das liegt daran,das du zu hässlich bist und dich schämst,wenn jemand deine hässliche fresse sieht.





(ich hab mal wieda total überreagiert sry  CharlySteven)


----------



## Vincious (8. März 2008)

...


mit 46er ssword schurke 1081 dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flerius (8. März 2008)

chrisl1 schrieb:


> 8300 mit nem multi an 3 mäusen in shat



screen or didnt happen!

@topic :hab gestern nen 4498 aimed an nem mage gemacht...


----------



## Aerias (8. März 2008)

Mitm Pala n 11k holy light crit ohne Netherspite o.Ä... keine Handauflegung^^


----------



## Agrael12 (9. März 2008)

ich sag nur
http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntyl5.jpg


----------



## Carped (9. März 2008)

8,6k Hinterhalt Crit, zwar nicht mit meinem char, sondern von nem kumpel aber trotzdem cooles erlebnis nen hunter zu one hitten ^^


----------



## Gumbie (9. März 2008)

38k mit execute beim kurator als ms in hervorrufung mit tolle^^


----------



## t3x (9. März 2008)

21k mit furry (also 1h) mit heroic strike breebc

war unter mindcontroll beim aq event. hab unsere ganze gruppe so auseinander genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch imba warn kritisches execute von 17(!) an nem schurken.... neulich in halaa^^


----------



## Odenwald (9. März 2008)

7,1k Frostbolt bei Gruul. Natürlich voll gebufft, alle Trinkets usw. geprocct o.ä..


----------



## Flerius (9. März 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=34041

kann mir mal pls jemand helfen?Oo i-wie hatte ich mir den support hier besser vorgestellt...


----------



## Arahtor (9. März 2008)

meiner mit Fluchverstärken und dann Fluch der Verdammtnis........komme auf 5913


----------



## DJ-Wolf (9. März 2008)

n 6k crit mit hinrichten (als deff) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schar1981 (9. März 2008)

Mit meinem WL (destro mit opferung) ~ 32k Shadowbolt bei ROS in der 2ten phase ( bin leider dabei umgekippt, da man 50% des schaden zurückbekommt -.-)

9,2 k crit shadowbolt an trashmobs in bt und btw dmg ist nicht alles ^^

mfg


----------



## Cynda (9. März 2008)

Hmmm....
lasst mich mal überlegen, den kurator zähl ich jetzt mal nicht dazu.

Aber so waren es (trotz meiner schlechten Ausrüstung) immerhin 8,9k-  und auf diese bin ich stolz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginky_8 (9. März 2008)

9K mit Pyroblast


----------



## meronizzor (9. März 2008)

btw, crits sind wayne. was zählt sind DPS ^^


----------



## CharlySteven (9. März 2008)

Tänker schrieb:


> und sowas sagen nur leute die kein RL haben und jeden tag auf internetpornoseitn gehn und sich einen wixxn,weil sie noch nie mit einem Mädchen gesprochen haben...


pech :-p , bist wohl neidisch^^


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (9. März 2008)

Meiner war um die 6k als deff krieger im off eq bei aran


----------



## Be4Tb0x (9. März 2008)

7500er execute bei dem fetten Elite von der "Litanei der Verdammnis" Quest... un bei Kurator ^^ mehr^^


----------



## CharlySteven (9. März 2008)

Tänker schrieb:


> ach ja:.....du hast auch kein bild von dier bei buffed.....das liegt daran,das du zu hässlich bist und dich schämst,wenn jemand deine hässliche fresse sieht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 löl..... gibts hier auch irgendwo sowas wie "leute melden"

ach ja erstmal an die eigene nase greifen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T!k (9. März 2008)

34k und n paar zerquetschte mit nem schattenblitz an gurtogg siedeblut


----------



## Deretor (9. März 2008)

5243 mit gezielter schuss bei nem trashmob in kara und 14k beim kurator  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (9. März 2008)

ein 4,5k pyro auf ein 71 mob. bin aber noch nicht so gut ausgerüstet ( 5 epics rest rar)


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2008)

14730 mit hinrichten bei kurator muhaha 
screen editier ich vll noch nach bitte erinnert mich per pm dran thx


----------



## Magni (9. März 2008)

also höchster crit am kurator war execute 22000

so hab ich eigentlich nur 3600 mortal strike und 7k execute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (10. März 2008)

Ungebufft:
5,8k Ausweiden
6,4k Ambush
3,9k Meucheln
2,9k blutsturz
2,4k white
607 zorn der winde! ^.^
und natürlich 1337 mit tritt*joke*

ps: den höchsten crit den ich je sah war beim kurator von nem t6 hexer iwie was mit 72k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meterpaffay (11. März 2008)

28 k mit meinem t6 warlock bei hase DDD


----------

